# Can anyone recommend the Highest Quality Lab from naps??



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm looking to place an order from naps soon. I'd like to know everyone's opinion on the best quality brand from their website. I've only ever used geneza, balkan gear. (I've had good results but i want to try a different brand, closest to human grade if possible)

-Biomex?
-HCL?
-GL?
-DL?
-Canadian Rx?
-Jinshi?


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 3, 2014)

None of the above


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 3, 2014)

You have posted this in the wrong section. If it belongs anyplace, and it may not, the "uncensored" forum would be the spot.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 3, 2014)

naps sucks muh balls


----------



## snake (Feb 3, 2014)

Looked at them, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay. If they all suck then which ones are good? What source is good? btw sorry if this is the wrong section I just joined.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 3, 2014)

If you've had good results, why are you changing?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 4, 2014)

Because if I've had good results from this underground lab gear that no one really seems to know is human grade quality, meaning the hormone concentrations are off or not at their purest compound, so if I could get recommended a quality Human Grade Pharmaceutical I would expect to see even better gains with the best possible compounds...call me nuts but I want human pharm grade hormones. Can anyone on here direct me to them? inbox me?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bio, you've asked twice now in this thread for sources. This is NOT a source board. In the uncensored forum you are free to discuss brands or labs not sources. Please don't let this happen again.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 4, 2014)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Because if I've had good results from this underground lab gear that no one really seems to know is human grade quality, meaning the hormone concentrations are off or not at their purest compound, so if I could get recommended a quality Human Grade Pharmaceutical I would expect to see even better gains with the best possible compounds...call me nuts but I want human pharm grade hormones. Can anyone on here direct me to them? inbox me?


Don't you do bloodwork? That will tell you if your Testosterone is legit...pretty simple. If you really want human grade, then go find some. Does nobody do anything for themselves anymore? Jesus Christ! You're a grown up now.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 4, 2014)

Is Tiller labs also affiliated with naps?  They have the most legit LNE I've ever cycled.  Bio they may be right up your ally.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 4, 2014)

To answer your original question, I used GenShi once.  It seemed legit, but it was way overpriced for what it was.  If it's your only option it will get the job done.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 5, 2014)

"Don't you do bloodwork? That will tell you if your Testosterone is legit...pretty simple. If you really want human grade, then go find some. Does nobody do anything for themselves anymore? Jesus Christ! You're a grown up now."

Of course I've tried finding my own legit gear. I'm in uni and no one at the gym here is into bodybuilding like I am...trust me I've done my research and searching. Its not as easy as you make it sound to just go out and look for human grade gear, WTF?...last time I checked it doesn't grow on trees and no M.D.'s are willing to prescribe aas's so readily to young men. I figured finding a forum that had sections on aas's would be a good place to ask questions, apparently this is not the place. Also DocD, this is the same exact thread you are referring to, I never "re-posted" another thread on this same topic. I will take assassins advice because I'm an adult (almost forgot) and go searching outside my apartment for human grade gear, hopefully it shows up..maybe ask my fellow pre-med students. Anyways thanks to rumpy for answering the question.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2014)

BiologicalChemist said:


> "Don't you do bloodwork? That will tell you if your Testosterone is legit...pretty simple. If you really want human grade, then go find some. Does nobody do anything for themselves anymore? Jesus Christ! You're a grown up now."
> 
> Of course I've tried finding my own legit gear. I'm in uni and no one at the gym here is into bodybuilding like I am...trust me I've done my research and searching. Its not as easy as you make it sound to just go out and look for human grade gear, WTF?...last time I checked it doesn't grow on trees and no M.D.'s are willing to prescribe aas's so readily to young men. I figured finding a forum that had sections on aas's would be a good place to ask questions, apparently this is not the place. Also DocD, this is the same exact thread you are referring to, I never "re-posted" another thread on this same topic. I will take assassins advice because I'm an adult (almost forgot) and go searching outside my apartment for human grade gear, hopefully it shows up..maybe ask my fellow pre-med students. Anyways thanks to rumpy for answering the question.



Reread what I wrote....



Docd187123 said:


> Bio, you've asked twice now in this thread for sources. This is NOT a source board. In the uncensored forum you are free to discuss brands or labs not sources. Please don't let this happen again.


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sounds like you just need to keep reading, be patient.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 8, 2014)

I heard if you inject bull semen mixed with shark blood youll get JACKED 
 Sorry man just bustn your balls


----------



## snake (Feb 10, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> I heard if you inject bull semen mixed with shark blood youll get JACKED
> Sorry man just bustn your balls



Tried that; all I got was kicked and bit. Thanks a whole hell of a lot! :32 (18):


----------

